# Trawlers in ww1



## Tony1968 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello I'm new to the forum but I'm trying to find out the trawlers my great grandfather was on in ww1 I know he was a skipper from 1907 to 1930 out of grimsby found some crew list for him from 1907 to 1911 but want to know what he did in the war years.
His name was William Frederick Jenner born 1875 Lowestoft died 1930 saving crew of his trawler lord Percy. From 1907 as a skipper he sailed from grimsby, I'd like to know what trawlers he was on jufing ww1 and if they were on mineweeping missions. I don't know we're to look.
Can anyone help


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Tony

If you look at the link it gives details of the Lord Percy.

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?202129

regards
Graham


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

for details of WW1 trawler history go to Great War Forum and just ask,they`ve got a feller on there who can tell you immediately


----------



## Tony1968 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you will look


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
You can download his RNR record here
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D8575068

regards
Roger


----------



## Tony1968 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Rodger I found that yesterday he was on the irwell trawler found a bit of the trawlers history but nothing of great interest from the First World War so the search continues 
Thankd tony


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello Tony

Not much help but these protection squad vessels were at sea on Armistice Day. This is a copy of the signal sent to them from Grimsby Radio, which I believe was part of HMS Pekin, the Grimsby shore base.

David
+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

This is the photo I mentioned. I think the hat band name is HMS Pekin.

David
+


----------



## Tony1968 (Aug 18, 2013)

That brill David thanks


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Tony

I have found two more photos. The first is GY524 which was HMS Whitby, but I don't know which the second one is. Maybe someone else can help. They are in the North East Lincolnshire Archives & Records Service at the Town Hall in Grimsby. They may be a source of additional information. 

David
+


----------



## Tony1968 (Aug 18, 2013)

David do you mind if I post these on a Facebook page a person on there will know
Tony


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

Have you tried - http://www.harry-tates.org.uk/index.htm ? It covers the Royal Naval Patrol Service and has a lot of very knowledgeable contributors.


----------



## Tony1968 (Aug 18, 2013)

howardws said:


> Have you tried - http://www.harry-tates.org.uk/index.htm ? It covers the Royal Naval Patrol Service and has a lot of very knowledgeable contributors.


Looks like a interesting forum thank you


----------



## Tony1968 (Aug 18, 2013)

david.hopcroft said:


> Tony
> 
> I have found two more photos. The first is GY524 which was HMS Whitby, but I don't know which the second one is. Maybe someone else can help. They are in the North East Lincolnshire Archives & Records Service at the Town Hall in Grimsby. They may be a source of additional information.
> 
> ...


The photo you dont know It Look's Like H 742 DELHI as HMT WW1 I asked a friend of mine and within 10 seconds he came up with that


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for that Tony. 

The photograph was amongst a bequest to our local library archive as the person concerned lived and worked here. He had enrolled in the RNVR in 1916 and trained as a wireless telegraphist. He was appointed to BOADICEA II, the training base in Kingstown, Ireland and joined the trawler WARRIOR II, a Grimsby boat built in 1898, so I thought it might be this vessel.

David
+


----------

